# Just Ordered: Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic (38mm)



## Rascasrosa

I have been wanting a field watch for a while and really have liked this watch for a while, but didn't want to spend the money. However, it is on sale at Jomashop.com for 386.55, plus I found a $20 coupon via RetailMeNot (great coupon site, btw), so I spent $366.55 with free shipping. Not sure if it is the best deal anyone has seen, but I could not find a lower price online from a dealer with a reputation that Jomashop has. I bought the one with the brown strap (see below). Though the black strap would have been the "safe" route, I like the black/brown combination, it just stands out to me. How did I do??


----------



## coastcat

You did exceptionally well! I really like the black dial with the brown strap, which isn't as stark as the black/black combo would have been.

Oh, if I hadn't just shelled out $200 to renew my professional org membership, I'd be so tempted to pick up one at that price...


----------



## tissotgirl

I really like that and the price sounds very good to me. We're going to need to see lots of pictures when it arrives!


----------



## Bwana1

You did great, very nice piece for the price. I have been considering the exact watch, for an everyday type casual....great job.


----------



## faintlymacabre

You did VERY well.  Please post pictures when it arrives!! I'd had my eye on this for a while too, but thought it might be too large for me.


----------



## Rascasrosa

faintlymacabre said:


> ... thought it might be too large for me.


I have never had a watch larger than 26mm, so I have no idea how a 38mm watch will look on my wrist. Fortunately, Jomashop has a 30day return policy.


----------



## Rascasrosa

Thanks everyone, I'm glad I paid a decent price for the watch. According to UPS, it should arrive next Tuesday, so I will be sure to post photos. My fear is that it will be too large, but I will make sure to post photos so you awesome peeps can let me know what you think!


----------



## MicheleB

Rascasrosa said:


> I have never had a watch larger than 26mm, so I have no idea how a 38mm watch will look on my wrist. Fortunately, Jomashop has a 30day return policy.


Congrats for taking the leap to the large side! We need many sizes for different occasions and moods. I hope this opens a new world of freedom for you! It looks like it has pretty short lugs and will not "look" as large as others. Hammies are a class act.


----------



## Rascasrosa

MicheleB said:


> Congrats for taking the leap to the large side! We need many sizes for different occasions and moods. I hope this opens a new world of freedom for you! It looks like it has pretty short lugs and will not "look" as large as others. Hammies are a class act.


I hope my wrist can handle the size, because I like the design of the watch. Just not sure what to wear it with it just yet, or whether my current wardrobe works with it.


----------



## GinGinD

My smallest watch is 21mm. My largest is 36mm. Women are fortunate in that we can carry off a variety of sizes and styles. I'm betting you'll love the look.

Jeannie


----------



## coastcat

GinGinD said:


> My smallest watch is 21mm. My largest is 36mm. Women are fortunate in that we can carry off a variety of sizes and styles. I'm betting you'll love the look.


+1 to this. My watches range from 38mm down to 16mm (1950s vintage).

I tend to wear khakis or dressy pants with polo/henley shirts or lightweight cotton sweaters, both to work and at home. That Hamilton is a very khaki/polo shirt kind of watch. I would have no problem wearing it to work, but then again I work at a defense contractor so it suits the environment perfectly.


----------



## Rascasrosa

Khaki pants look horrid on me, lol. My typical style include black boot cut yoga pants and sweaters around the house. At work, I wear business casual dresses with tights and tall leather boots. Also, I wear sweaters with my black yoga pants at work too. My work environment is business casual, but there are a mix of styles I see from trendy to frumpy. I think I am somewhere nearer to the trendy side.


----------



## Rascasrosa

The watch was delivered today!!!

After standing in the mirror wearing the watch, I have decided it is a nice size for my wrist. Any larger, I would wonder if I could pull it off. The band is stiff, but that is to be expected with leather, so it should be temporary since I will be wearing the watch constantly. The sweeping second hand is cool (this is my first automatic watch) and has been keeping accurate time since setting it for the first time a few hours ago. 

Unfortunately it is too dark outside for me to take good photos, so I take photos another day when I have better light.


----------



## Nicky J

Great choice! I have this exact model and absolutely love it








The 38mm is just the right size, very comfortable to wear and the accuracy is usually about +5/7 secs a day. Great value for money! Enjoy your lovely new timepiece


----------



## Rascasrosa

OK, I managed to get a couple of photos:


----------



## Rascasrosa

Nicky J said:


> Great choice! I have this exact model and absolutely love it
> 
> The 38mm is just the right size, very comfortable to wear and the accuracy is usually about +5/7 secs a day. Great value for money! Enjoy your lovely new timepiece


So far, I am really liking it. The band is still quite stiff, hopefully that gets better soon. Do you know of a place I can find quality watch bands to fit this model? I would love a deep purple, plum or burgundy band one day.


----------



## Nicky J

Looks fab on you! The strap does soften after a while. I just think this is such a lovely watch, never tire of wearing it.


----------



## Nicky J

Your cat seems to approve!!


----------



## ditbot

Does the 38mm version come with a exhibition case back? And would you where it with a suit?


----------



## Rascasrosa

ditbot said:


> Does the 38mm version come with a exhibition case back? And would you where it with a suit?


 See below...this is not of my watch, but it is what it looks like.










Would I wear it with a suit, possibly. It would depend on my mood and the type of suit I'm wearing. I am a woman, so there are several variables I would need to consider as I am assembling an outfit. However, if I were a man, a definite yes!


----------



## JohnM

Great looking watch Nicky J. Liked it so much I just ordered one!

Tried to decide between your auto and the mechanical version with 2801 movement. I like the simplicity of the latter's dial but prefer the metal hands and brushed case of the auto.

John


----------



## JesseV

Hi. Noob here. I am considering ordering the same watch, the Hamilton Field Khaki 70455533, Black Face, Brown Leather Band.

I see it is advertised at Jomahop.com. Great Price! I need to check if it is in stock.

I have seen the same watch supposedly in stock on a couple of web retailers, but also see that the watch is no longer available at other sites..

Where would you guys order this watch from?

Jomashop.com
Amazon - Luxurydealer or Discount Shop(? Scares me) are the two retailers who supposedly have it in stock.
Also saw it at NewEgg.com - What? I didn't know NewEgg sold watches. That can't be good.

I did not see it available at Topper.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## coastcat

I think the particular watch you're looking at has been discontinued, as it's showing up on Overstock.com (high risk of sellout) and the cheapest Amazon-linked seller only has 1 left. This means it may be difficult to find, but on the other hand a dealer/seller might be happy to discount in order to clear out old stock! 

That's the eternal question among watch enthusiasts - authorized dealer vs gray market dealer. If there's a Hamilton dealer near you (that isn't Tourneau), you can ask them to match the gray market price. I've talked with a local Hamilton AD and liked them enough to give them a chance to come close to the gray market price. Topper might have it in stock - they're an AD and a WUS sponsor, and may be able to price match or at least offer a good discount. If you don't have any such relationship with a dealer, you can go with Jomashop; make sure they've actually got that model in stock before you order, though.

Yeah, I know what you mean about Newegg. They're providing a marketplace for other sellers (as does Amazon and a number of other sites). Goodness knows I've ordered plenty of computer stuff through them, but only products for which they were the actual seller.


----------



## JesseV

Thanks for the advice coastcat.

I think I will call Topper to see if they can help out. At least give them a chance to maybe work some magic.

If they can't help I did find one on flea bay and the dealer appears to be somewhat reputable (*in the watch market how do your really know), may go that way if Topper route is unsuccessful.

* This statement is not about reputable dealers or AD's or those that do have good reputations and that come recommended. It just seems that in today's world, with the ability to fake all things under the sun, and financial concerns everyone must be a bit more careful.

Thanks again coastcat. I'm about to call Topper after I finish posting this message.


----------

